# Wills



## petejune (Mar 11, 2010)

Is a British will valid in Portugal?Also does anybody know how much it cost to bury a person in Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There was a seminar about this in the Algarve a short while ago, a friend attended . Will see what I can find out


----------

